# After YEARS of waiting....The opportunity arrives



## OklahomaLEO (Jan 29, 2005)

Dear Readers:
I know that I have not posted in quite some time, and to tell you the truth I had all but given up on my pursuit of forging a career in law-enforcement here in Massachusetts and had returned to law-enforcement back in Oklahoma....when suddenly....I received a "conditional offer of employment" out here....with a Department that I had literally spent YEARS hoping and praying for. 
So after taking and passing the "medical exam"....I am now scheduled to take the P.A.T. August 9th. I have the preview tomorrow and I have absolutely no idea what to expect.
Now I am definately not a runner, but I am not in terrible shape either....and I would certainly appreciate any advice that any of you could provide in successfully passing this event. 


Thank you!


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Go on the HRD website and watch the video.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

congrats OKie! Good luck to you.


----------



## sheriff2cop (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Okie. I took the PT test about two weeks ago. It is not difficult. _ you have 2 minutes and 10 seconds to complete the main obstacle course I ran it in 1:49, and I am by no means a runner. Of the 25 people there only 2 or 3 failed. One of the guys who failed was severely overweight. The others failed because they could not follow simple directions. You shouldn't have any problems_


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

The test itself is fairly easy. Take your time on the preview (because your score on that doesn't count) to make sure you do exactly what they want you to do. They should give you an opportunity to do it more than once on the preview day if you want to test yourself. I thought I was goin to have difficulty with the obstacle course, but it really wasn't bad at all. FOLLOW ALL INSTRUCTIONS EXACTLY!!! Good luck and congratulations


----------

